
Goodbye Stars, Hello Thumbs - joubert
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/goodbye-stars-hello-thumbs
======
tbirrell
I don't like it. It's too binary for me. What if I don't begrudge the
suggestion, but wouldn't seek out something like that? Do I upvote it?
Downvote it? Nothing?

In the same vein, I'd be interested to see how netflix incorporate watch
times. If I watched 5 mins and then down voted, what happens? Will I never see
that genre again? What if I just stopped watching? Will netflix consider that
a bad suggestion? What if I watched the whole thing but still didn't vote?
What then?

IMO moving from a 5 point system where I can explicitly set 3-4 stars on
acceptable shows to this new binary system only obfuscates the process. I can
understand /why/ they changed, they want user feedback, but I don't see how
the misconception of the stars broke the feature, or why they couldn't have
just invested in teaching people what it was all about.

It may just be the developer in me, but I don't like the feeling of having the
"functionality" moved behind something portraying it as nebulous "magic"

